# A1 trimmings



## Chrisroche (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi  we recently got back from Yorkshire where we had A1 trimmings at Kellingly look over the van and replace the furnishings which this family firm did the job start to finish in a day cannot recommend Joanna and her family high enough nice people and great work, we then camped next to the civil war memorial on Marston Moor, wonderful to be in a place where our democracy now under threat again was founded in defiance of the crown, we also camped alongside the Selby canal.

Chris


----------



## Makzine (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## Rathbone (Apr 26, 2016)

Chrisroche said:


> Hi  we recently got back from Yorkshire where we had A1 trimmings at Kellingly look over the van and replace the furnishings which this family firm did the job start to finish in a day cannot recommend Joanna and her family high enough nice people and great work, we then camped next to the civil war memorial on Marston Moor, wonderful to be in a place _*where our democracy now under threat again *_was founded in defiance of the crown, we also camped alongside the Selby canal.
> 
> Chris



How so?


----------



## jeanette (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::scooter::boat::boat::drive::goodluck:


----------



## tripehound (Apr 27, 2016)

Welcome!
One life - live it.


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi and welcome, any pics of the before and after revamp?


----------



## Acti (Apr 27, 2016)

:welcome: to the forum :drive:


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Apr 27, 2016)

phillybarbour said:


> Hi and welcome, any pics of the before and after revamp?



Yes,we would like to see some pics of the job done by this company.I am also looking to have some re upholstery work done soon and at present Regal furnishings are looking like the favourite.


----------



## Chrisroche (Apr 30, 2016)

*Ai Photos before and after*


 sorry but I cant find the before photos I may have some from files taken on previous trips we opted this time for a leather content as the front seats wore rather badly on the edges of the seats. These are the after which are excellent.

Chris


----------



## iampatman (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm also looking to have my van re-upholstered when we get back to the uk in a couple of months. Regal upholstery have given me a quote and they'll do the work in a day, stopping at their site the night before to choose fabrics and upholstery. NC Interiors haven't responded to my emails and neither have A1 caravan upholstery - they obviously don't need the business. A1 trimmings are closer to us in West Yorkshire but I don't think they have a website. 

Pat


----------



## The laird (Apr 30, 2016)

iampatman said:


> I'm also looking to have my van re-upholstered when we get back to the uk in a couple of months. Regal upholstery have given me a quote and they'll do the work in a day, stopping at their site the night before to choose fabrics and upholstery. NC Interiors haven't responded to my emails and neither have A1 caravan upholstery - they obviously don't need the business. A1 trimmings are closer to us in West Yorkshire but I don't think they have a website.
> 
> Pat



Pat I searched for a web the other night after original post and drew a blank for them also.


----------



## iampatman (Apr 30, 2016)

The laird said:


> Pat I searched for a web the other night after original post and drew a blank for them also.



Hi Gordon,
I think I'll go with Regal, they're not cheap - probably 'cos I want leather  but I've only ever read good things about their workmanship and service. 

Pat


----------



## The laird (Apr 30, 2016)

iampatman said:


> Hi Gordon,
> I think I'll go with Regal, they're not cheap - probably 'cos I want leather  but I've only ever read good things about their workmanship and service.
> 
> Pat



Yup,I watched a video on them and also phoned them up ,very pleasant folks and OK to overnight with hook up I believe.surprised you're going for leather with being abroad a lot pat.or s t a fad prob?
Regards g


----------



## iampatman (Apr 30, 2016)

The laird said:


> Yup,I watched a video on them and also phoned them up ,very pleasant folks and OK to overnight with hook up I believe.surprised you're going for leather with being abroad a lot *pat.or s t a fad prob?*
> Regards g



I'm not sure  

Pat


----------



## The laird (Apr 30, 2016)

iampatman said:


> I'm not sure
> 
> Pat



Flippin meant to read or is it a fade prob with the sun


----------



## iampatman (Apr 30, 2016)

The laird said:


> Flippin meant to read or is it a fade prob with the sun



Yeah, the original fabric is looking a bit tired and faded, it's not comfortable when it's hot and I like the look and feel of leather (insert your own jokes here). The price quoted isn't cheap but it's less than a three piece suite for the house and we spend more time in the van at the moment. 

Pat


----------



## Tezza33 (May 1, 2016)

iampatman said:


> Yeah, the original fabric is looking a bit tired and faded, it's not comfortable when it's hot and I like the look and feel of leather (insert your own jokes here). The price quoted isn't cheap but it's less than a three piece suite for the house and we spend more time in the van at the moment.
> 
> Pat


I know Regal quite well, they are not cheap but they are the best, my Hymer was reupholstered by Hymer UK in 2003 under warranty but Regal were going to do it before we won the warranty claim, it was because of Regals statement about our original upholstery that Hymer backed down at the final moment and agreed to our claim, we were booked in to Regal on Monday and Hymer agreed on the Friday before, Regal were inconvenienced but they were happy for us to cancel, we still call in for a coffee if going past, we are thinking of having it done again soon and I would not consider anybody else than Regal


----------



## The laird (May 1, 2016)

That would seal it for me terry as I know what your background is and like me I'd say (fussy.particular,and too long in the tooth) comes to mind
They're very professional from what I've read about them.


----------

